

Ballmer Claims Microsoft Surface RT Sales are off to a “Modest” Start - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ballmer_claims_microsoft_surface_rt_sales_are_%E2%80%9Cmodest%E2%80%9D_start423

======
smegel
Given that Ballmer has made a career out of hyperbolic exaggerations of
Microsoft's success, this can probably be translated as "Surface sales have
tanked".

------
jimmthang
yea..

